# Nice No Gi Video with Ryan and Renzo Gracie!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

Great action that ends with a submission.

http://www.fusionbjj.com/watch.php?m=1139866967


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2006)

Had some great reversals and then a nice fireman takeover while riding him to the top, the reversal at the end and then the naker choke was great as well. Thanks for sharing


----------

